# Who else is gonna watch ufc saturday?



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 24, 2007)

so where the ufc fans at, anyone else going to the bar to watch chuck stomp rapages ass??


----------



## Regor (May 24, 2007)

I'll be at the bar, but unfortunately, I doubt they'll have it there.


We got a show!


----------



## Blexican (May 24, 2007)

I'm supposed to go see it at Hooters this weekend. I have no clue about who's fighting, though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 24, 2007)

chuck liddel and quintin jackson is the main card, hey, watch out in hooters, last time i went in to one, i ended up comming out with a wife


----------



## BigM555 (May 25, 2007)

I'm looking forward to Rampage kicking Chuck's ass again. 

Unfortunately Rampage is not the most consistent performer and it could go either way.  I'm just not a big Chuck fan.......though I respect him for finally shutting up Tito. Tito is SO much better when he doesn't have verbal diarrhea.

I'll get it at home though so no need to go to the bar. 

Was looking forward to a Pride fight Sunday as well but now can't find any listing for it???? I'm sure I saw it advertised for this Sunday.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 25, 2007)

I've got somebody that's gonna TiVo it for me. I'll be down in the Keys fishing with some family


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2007)

bigm, yea, the pride fighting is a little harder to find, you know the ufc has bought them out dont ya? now fedor is gonna be unleashed on the ufc, im a huge chuck fan, rampage did stomp him, but chuck was a different fighter then, 

nlb, you lucky bastard! fishin in the keys?? i'd give my left nut


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2007)

Nah, Fedor isn't going to the UFC. He's the Pride Champ. If anything, UFC fighters will have to go over to Pride to fight him. I'd be very surprised if he goes to the UFC to fight.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> nlb, you lucky bastard! fishin in the keys?? i'd give my left nut



Well, it just so happens I'm in the market...


----------



## BigM555 (May 25, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> bigm, yea, the pride fighting is a little harder to find, you know the ufc has bought them out dont ya?



Yeah, I guess I did hear that but had forgotten. I was disappointed to hear it. I've always enjoyed the Pride fights more as they seem to be a little more.....I don't know....sportsman like. I've watched the UFC since the beginning and have seen it get progressively more "americanized" or "WWF-ified" if you will. I hope they don't do that to Pride.

I can do without all the fan fare. I just like watching Mirko kick peoples heads off with that cold stare on his face (though he did get his bell rung in the last fight....BUT GOOD ).


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2007)

regor, dude, all the pride guys ARE comming to the ufc, tommrow, quintin jackson is fighting, a pride guy, mirko crocop fought the last one, again a pride fighting dude, he also got his ass knocked out, marcio shogun was at the last ufc talking about his next fight in the ufc, hes a pride guy, 

i love the ufc style, the cage is lots lots better than the ring style, it seems that the pride guys suck in the cage environment, and the ufc guys suck in the ring environment, overhere, i like how its actually become a sport, its safer, and i'd rather a guy fight a whole carrer of enjoyable fights, than to get fucked up and hurt too bad in a few fights


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2007)

crocop was fighting that gaberial gonzaga dude for a shot at coutures heavy weight belt(did you guys see him destroy silvia?? killer fight), i think its cuz they know whoever is in the top spot is gonna get destroyed by fedor, and its too soon to have randy get stomped by fedor, although, this gonzaga guy looks down right mean, i mean, he actually knocked out crocop with a high kick, who would have thought


----------



## BigM555 (May 25, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> he actually knocked out crocop with a high kick, who would have thought



Mirko certainly did get his bell rang, but I wouldn't agree about Ganzaga looking mean. I thought he looked pretty pudgy. I fully expected Mirko to be delivering his patented high kick to the melon.

If you study the re-run of Crocop taking the kick you can see that he was expecting a low kick and was attempting to block for it. He just never expected the high kick and he paid the ultimate price. It only takes one mistake.

YouTube - gonzaga

Check out the replay at 1:07 you can see him dropping his hands not expecting the high kick. Props to Gonzagas but I'm doubting there would be a repeat. Then again, it sounds like Cro Cops heart isn't quite in it anymore.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Cro Cop has never been an emotional fighter. He's hard to gauge.


Moved this to the sports forum, BTW.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2007)

sorry, didnt even realize we had a sport forum, well, yea, crocop judged wrong, thats why all fighters lose fights, the judge something wrong, but just cuz gonzaga is pudgy doesnt mean he isnt a bad ass fighter, fedor is kinda pudgy , but no one questions him, and imo, and i think ya gotta agree, if you can beat crocop, your one mean mofo


----------



## BigM555 (May 27, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> ......if you can beat crocop, your one mean mofo



+10,000

Yeah, in all reality most of us wouldn't stand a chance in the ring/octagon.

Kinda like Joe's vs Pro's when the schmucks were trash talking Roy Jones Jr. Hmm, how stupid do you have to be to think you could hold your own with Roy?  

Anyway!!! So what's every body thinking about the NEW champ?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 28, 2007)

i missed the fights b/c i'm at a family reunion... but i found them online and watched the Jardine/Alexander fight (BRUTAL Uppercuts!), and the Chuck fight.

I'm glad he lost - his counterpunching defense also seems to be his offense. he's such a responsive type of fighter.... kinda boring in the initiative dept.

I heard the staredown was intense.

Also, Fedor will lose.

A fighter is only their best once, and even with good sustainabilty, time is always the enemy. you can sustain everything, but you'll always age and time always allows others to study you and catch up.... younger hungrier fighters. Fedor is too inactive as well, and his experience in the cage is none or little at best. He's going to find out the hard way, like Mirko. Maybe not in his first cross-over fight.... but sooner than we all want or expect. I'm not saying it's going to come from a UFC guy..... but just generally, we've long seen the best of him and now we're all just wondering 'when?' and 'who?'.


----------



## BigM555 (May 28, 2007)

/\ 

I can't say I share the enthusiasm of others when it comes to Fedor.

You're dead on about time being your enemy. I think a lot of MMA fans are too fair weather. I could give a crap that Mirko lost to Gonzaga. He's still one of my favorite fighters, and likely always will be. He was so dominant, calm, cool and collected for so many fights. No one is unbeatable. Likewise, I've got mad respect for Randy Couture. Any man his age that can simply get into a ring with these animals, let alone WIN, yet still have the poise and good manners that he displays on camera is all right in my books. I like champions that are humble and give respect to others. None of this Prince Naseem BS! 



Oogadee Boogadee said:


> i missed the fights b/c i'm at a family reunion... but i found them online and watched the Jardine/Alexander fight (BRUTAL Uppercuts!),



+ 1 million. Those had to have been the nastiest upper cuts I've ever seen. It literally looked like it lifted him off his feet.  It almost hurt to watch.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 28, 2007)

yea, i'm like you bigm, everyone loses, i still love chuck, but he did look kinda like a punk after the beatings hes given and received , and then to get knocked out by a glancing blow that was the weak punch you throw so you can make it to the inside and throw the real punch, rampage is in his head apperently, and it sucks jardine lost, i really like him too, 

but!, i dont forsee fedor losing, hes got a pretty tough body, but with fedor, he is the strongest mental fighter of them all, thats why he wins, his body doesnt look as cut or as athletic as the others, he knows fighting is 90% of fighting, and thats what makes him dangerous


----------



## Regor (May 30, 2007)

I just watched the fight...

PRIDE BABY!!! YEAH!!!!!! Rampage is the shit!!

As for a 'glancing blow'... a glancing blow doesn't BUCKLE your legs! He didn't trip, he got caught, then took him down to the ground and you can easily see that he ended up knocking him out on the ground. He went limp. Plain and simple.


Anderson Silva did it in 2 fights. Rampage now did it in 2 fights.


And I highly doubt you'll see Fedor in a cage. He's the Pride champ. Why would he come to fight nobodys in the UFC? If anything, people have to challenge him. And to challenge him, they gotta fight him in a Pride ring. Unless 'he' challenges Couture, which I doubt.

And who said anything about Fedor not fighting in a while? He recently fought in that BodogFIGHT PPV, and he trains CONSTANTLY!! He ain't fat, and he ain't out of shape either.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 30, 2007)

it was a sissy blow chuck got caught with, it WAS weak, i wasnt downing rampage, i was downing chuck for gettin knocked out by the guys weaker punch that was thrown just so he could get close, 

and 2nd, i dont know if you realize, but the ufc owns pride, why would the parent company make fighters go over to the smaller place to fight, they wouldnt, hes gonna have to do what dana white tells him ,fedors gonna make a cage apperance pretty soon i'm willing to bet, and i dont think randy coture is a nobody , currently thats who fedor would be fighting


----------



## Regor (May 30, 2007)

SMALLER??

Have you ever looked at attendance #'s of UFC vs Pride?? Pride had an event that pulled 94,000 people. 94 THOUSAND! UFC couldn't hope to pull that many anywhere in the world.

Pride is smaller in the US, but it's bigger everywhere else in the world dude.


And I didn't mean Couture was a nobody, I'm saying that I dont' see Fedor fighting nobodys in the UFC.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 30, 2007)

attendance doesn't mean anything.

Fedor needs to come up and fight today's best, whether he wants to or not, if he wants to prove anything _today_.

Of course he's the greatest of all time.... but is he the greatest today? that question requires constant tests against number one contenders, or else, justified or not, we're all gonna wonder. even if he thinks he's stepping 'down' when it comes to coming over to the UFC... who gives a shit what he thinks? the world thinks he's ducking.

btw, fighters evolve. Pride isn't as far ahead of the UFC as it once was, if at all. ( and sure.. partly b/c pride took some steps back recently... but even if it weren't for the buy out, blah blah)


----------



## Regor (May 30, 2007)

Attendance means how many people are interested in your event.

from MMAWeekly.com (several different pages)



> MMAWeekly has obtained the live gate information for recent MMA events held by Pride, the UFC, and Strikeforce.
> 
> Pride USA
> 
> ...



So UFC gets 10-12,000 people regularly, with their max not hitting 15,000. While in Japan, Pride sells out 35,000. I'd say that's a huge difference, being almost 3x the drawing power of the UFC. So why someone would consider Pride to be the smaller venue, is beyond me.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 31, 2007)

comparing the interests of different cultures is not fair. The Japanese have a long-standing love affair with martial arts and bushido and all that warrior stuff so of course they're gonna have 90K at an event. 

but in the end, if you're gonna say they pull more people... well, so be it.

i have no idea...... who knows the following?

Which org pays the fighters more?
Which org gets stronger PPV in their respective countries?
Which org has more fighters under contract?
which org is younger?
which org has a more strict banned-substances policy
which org is experiencing tremendous growth (well, one just got aquired)
which profits more?

I'm going to go out on a limb and say UFC is the answer to all of those questions above.... And, it achieved all this while living under pro boxing's shadow...... which is finally seems to be gasping its last breath.

Our country has always been centered around team sports like football, basketball, baseball, etc.... The pro and collegiate level of these three sports have always dominated.... even hockey. 

I dont know if Pride had to fight an uphill battle against a culture of team sports in Japan, like UFC did here in the USA; however, it can be argued that the deck stacked against teh UFC was a helluva lot higher here..... and looking at the level that they're at are now is astonishing.... more impressive than what Pride ever accomplished.

god why do i write so much!!! haha.

anyway. the simple questions.... which org had the best fighters a few years ago? Pride. Which has them today? maybe 50/50, 40/60... who knows. Which will have the stronger fighters in the org's respective golden eras? well, UFC isn't done growing yet - they're a juggernaut now and pride is dying. So.... I'll gamble and say when we're old and gray and looking back, UFC will have stomped pride in the golden era category. which one is currently on the hot streak? the proving grounds? UFC. So Fedor, come on over and show the USA how badass you are.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 1, 2007)

you go on with your bad self ooggide


----------

